# Links To Decent Textbooks & Articles



## Thirsty Boy (20/12/09)

If you have a link to a good online textbook or article; post it in this thread.

In this thread you will find links to these books

*Essays in Brewing Science* - Michael J. Lewis & Charles W. Bamforth

*Brewing Science and Practice* - Dennis E. Briggs, Chris A. Boulton, Peter A. Brookes and Roger Stevens

*Brewing Yeast and Fermentation* - Chris Boulton and David Quain

*Brewing Yeast: Fermentation Performance* - 2nd Ed, Edited by KATHERINE SMART

I have no idea of the legality of these PDF copies of the books... download at own risk.

Thirsty


----------



## JasonY (20/12/09)

I have removed the linked post above since it contained a link to copyright material. I know its not hosted on AHB but linking of copyrighted material on AHB is not allowed. If you choose to post in this thread be sure that what you are linking is legal to download. If it isn't it will be removed.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (20/12/09)

Fair enough - sorry for breaking the rules. (and sorry to the other guys for getting their thread pulled)

TB


----------



## MHB (11/4/12)

Hi All
I have a couple of copies of A Handbook of Basic Brewing Calculations available at my landed cost ($60 - ) including postage. Please note this is not a retail post as it is not for profit!
This is one of the most useful text books and at the price one of the best value for money.
MHB


----------



## MHB (12/5/12)

All gone for now, thanks
Mark


----------



## MHB (14/8/12)

Just got 4 (well 5 but 1 is for the winner of the NSW Comp) of these handbooks in same deal as above, available on my website.
Mark


----------



## Thirsty Boy (14/8/12)

MHB said:


> Just got 4 (well 5 but 1 is for the winner of the NSW Comp) of these handbooks in same deal as above, available on my website.
> Mark



nice - expect an order from me soon


----------



## MHB (14/8/12)

Ill tuck one aside for you, two left.
Mark


----------



## MHB (20/9/12)

Sold out, more in a couple of months.
Mark


----------



## Thirsty Boy (21/9/12)

well worth it, fabulous book!!


----------



## probablynathan (2/12/12)

MHB said:


> Sold out, more in a couple of months.
> Mark



any updates? I am keen to get a copy.


----------

